# No air from vents - bad resistor?



## Superbaldguy (Oct 30, 2005)

My 2012 Sentra is having an issue that annoys me to no end. Oftentimes when the car sits for awhile, there is no air flow or blower activity after starting the car. My last Sentra had a similar issue but a resistor fixed the problem - for now, I give the console a good whack and it comes to life. Blower works fine otherwise, A/C is great. There is also a slight ticking noise to boot. Has anyone else experience the same issue? Thoughts?


----------

